# Can you put a black light in a head lamp & make snow glow?



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

no it wont work - snow doesnt have any fluorescence
whoever said it would work should probably do some research
Black light - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

If snow did that every resort would have night sessions similar to late night bowling alleys. Black lights, disco balls and horrible music.

Hmmm... that kinda sounds like fun, lol.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

But could they add a fluorescing agent to the man-made snow mixture? Enough that is would/could fluoresce under black light?


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm sure the forest service would frown on that.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

sangsters said:


> But could they add a fluorescing agent to the man-made snow mixture? Enough that is would/could fluoresce under black light?


in theory? maybe? but i would presume that the agent added might conflict with the consistency of the man made - not to mention it would be costly - especially to add blacklights all over run that would cover every square inch:dunno:


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

GreatScott said:


> I'm sure the forest service would frown on that.


That seems likely.

But for a purely theoretical exercise -- and acknowledging the issue with screwing up the make-up of the man-made -- I would love to know how much agent would be required for a given area.

Even if it wasn't doing an entire run -- imagine the lip of a jump (or an entire jump) in a park area. You'd, arguably, only need to put black lights on tower(s) lighting the feature.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

sangsters said:


> Even if it wasn't doing an entire run -- imagine the lip of a jump (or an entire jump) in a park area. You'd, arguably, only need to put black lights on tower(s) lighting the feature.


Now you're on to something. Forget the snow, just paint the features with reactive paints.

Mt. High shoots lasers off into the trees and that always looks cool.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

sangsters said:


> That seems likely.
> 
> But for a purely theoretical exercise -- and acknowledging the issue with screwing up the make-up of the man-made -- I would love to know how much agent would be required for a given area.
> 
> Even if it wasn't doing an entire run -- imagine the lip of a jump (or an entire jump) in a park area. You'd, arguably, only need to put black lights on tower(s) lighting the feature.


i dont think a blacklight would have the same distance travel that a flood or stadium light would
the only way i could see this being possible is having lamps around the feature
or for boxes you could have a clear top with some lights on the inside


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

$2,000 for the strong lights. Okay... I rather the resorts spend that money on improvements.

WFLT400F1 - Wildfire Long-Throw, 400W Flood High Output Blacklight


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

Clearneon Invisible Black light Paint, blacklight posters, glow in the dark, blacklight fixtures and bulbs, special effects, lighting, uv

it'd certainly be cool to try.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

sangsters said:


> But could they add a fluorescing agent to the man-made snow mixture? Enough that is would/could fluoresce under black light?


Mmm, no. Just think about it for a second. If the agent were water soluble, then you would literally need tons of it just to cover a single slope due to the vast amount of snow. 

If the agent was not water soluble then it would get tossed all over the place and covered up after just a few runs...making it uneven and partially hidden by tracked snow.


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> Mmm, no. Just think about it for a second. If the agent were water soluble, then you would literally need tons of it just to cover a single slope due to the vast amount of snow.
> 
> If the agent was not water soluble then it would get tossed all over the place and covered up after just a few runs...making it uneven and partially hidden by tracked snow.


what about a carpeted slope?
there's no snow to push around.

maybe a cool summer activity?


----------

